# New pictures already?



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

Seems like only a few days ago I posted the pictures of my new kitty TigerLily, but I've already filed up my camera again, so here are the new pictures!

Lily loves to play!









Kirby has an 'I'm singing in the rain' moment. I love the look of his eyes in this, they look like glowing liquid!









Maybe if I sit here long enough I'll _fall_ into the fish tank?









I never used to be that small...did I? :? 









Feels like I'm in a jungle with all these plants...









I think this colour really brings out my fur...


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Great pics! I love their pretty eyes.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh, what sweeties!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

They are both lovely! I really like the one of them together! So cute!


----------



## fluffy (Sep 7, 2004)

Tigerlily is just toooo cute...*takes her under the sweater and runs* :lol:


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Awwww how cute! In the first picture, I thought at first I was looking at a little puppy


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

They look like calendar kitties! Tiger Lily is the epitome of cute, and I love her name - it's perfect.


----------



## sassykitty (Oct 16, 2004)

They are just adorable


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

They are darling!


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

They're very cute! Post more!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

How cute are they! Tigerlily is such a cutesie name, I think she looks like a lil stuffed animal next to Kirby and I love Kirby's liquid marble colored eyes hehe :lol:


----------



## ZoieMae01 (Oct 21, 2004)

What breed are they ?


----------



## kazzles (Nov 7, 2004)

both lily and kirby have gawjuz EYES!


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*kitty pics*

they're gorgeous!!!!!!! I love all cats that look like that, they're so cute


----------



## bjohnson (Jan 24, 2004)

OMG lily is so cute


----------



## sweetmackenzie (Nov 10, 2004)

* They are soooo cute!!    *


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

Oh... my... GOD! Your cats are just SO cute! I can't stand it! I love their little eyes! And their fluffy hair! Oh! OH! So cute! I can't stand it! I bet you just love them to death!


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey Belficat, I think it's time you posted some more pics!  That kitten is very cute! They're both darling.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Great pictures! They look so innocent...


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

How cute.. they look like they should be in magazine adds!


----------



## kag (Aug 27, 2004)

what gorgeous kittys!


----------

